# Automatische Versionsnummer mit PDE Build generieren



## foobar (4. Sep 2008)

Hi,

es gibt irgendeine Variable, die man der plugin.xml verwenden kann um eine automatisch buildId wie v200809041640 zu erzeugen. Ich möchte dafür sorgen, daß bei einem build auch immer BuildIDs für bestimmte Plugins vergeben werden. Das würde den späteren Updatemechanismus per P2/Updatemanager wesentlich vereinfachen. Denn das inkrementieren der Versionnummer vergisst man schnell mal.
Weiß jemand wie das geht?

P.S. Pluginbuilder ist wirklich eine Bereicherung für PDE Builds: http://www.pluginbuilder.org/ *Werbung mach*


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

1.0.0.qualifier


----------



## foobar (4. Sep 2008)

Supi, genau das habe ich gesucht


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2008)

Aber vorsicht, wenn du nur den Default Qualifier nimmst, hast du eine reine build ID. d.h., die Update Site würde auch dann ein Update versuchen, wenn nur ein neuer Build aufgespielt wurde.
Du kannst auch CVS Tags für den Qualifier verwenden, den Qualifier in einer Properties Datei angeben usw.
Je nachdem was du brauchst.


----------



## foobar (5. Sep 2008)

Ja, das ist genau das was ich haben will. Ich baue immer aus dem workspace heraus und möchte dafür sorgen, daß die Projekte die Code enthalten immer eine aktuelle ID bekommen. Die Versionsnummer der Lib-Projekte ändere ich dann lieber von Hand.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht der Buildscript-Variablen? 
Im Aboutdialog kann man auch irgendwie die Buildid ausgeben lassen. Weißt du welche Variable hierfür benötigt wird bzw. welche Variablen es gibt?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2008)

Tut mir leid, da muss ich passen. Unser build ist sehr eigen, damit er zum bestehenden,  Build Server passt (Eigenentwicklung). Viele der Eclipse Standardsachen sind damit ausgehebelt, daher habe ich nicht sehr viel Erfahrung damit.


----------

